# PO'D About Pokemon X And Pokemon Y!



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

They're making it look like it's a kids game! What's up with that?!



Edit: I know this was a stupid post! I'm sorry, but Pokemon has been a favorite game series since I was little, and I was so used to Red and Blue, and now it's all changing!


----------



## FireValk01 (Jan 8, 2013)

arent they all...?


----------



## finkmac (Jan 8, 2013)

Wait, what?

Wasn't it always a kid's game?

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 8, 2013)

it is Pokemon ,it is for ALL ages

if you do not like it then do not buy it


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 8, 2013)

Inb4lock. Seriously, what's the point in even making a thread like this? Pokemon has always been 'like a kid's game'. Deal with it.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

FireValk01 said:


> arent they all...?


Well, The math with all the others with EV's And IV's, but now, it looks like a 3 year old would play! They should bring it back to pokemon red and blue! Like the Pokemon Froakie, That's Really Creative... NOT! Nintendo could do wayyyy better!


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

...At least they're not marketing to the older demographic.

That's what killed Sonic the Hedgehog, after all.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> They're making it look like it's a kids game! What's up with that?!


 
Pokemon? A kid's game? This is sacrilege, Nintendo, sacrilege!

What next, a Pokemon cartoon aimed at children?


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Pokemon? A kid's game? This is sacrilege, Nintendo, sacrilege!
> 
> What next, a Pokemon cartoon aimed at children?


That never ends EVER!


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Pokemon? A kid's game? This is sacrilege, Nintendo, sacrilege!
> 
> What next, a Pokemon cartoon aimed at children?


OH, THE HORROR.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Well, *The math with all the others with EV's And IV's*, but now, it looks like a 3 year old would play! They should bring it back to pokemon red and blue! Like the Pokemon Froakie, That's Really Creative... NOT! Nintendo could do wayyyy better!


Wow... seriously? That's not maths, that's basic arithmetic.


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Well, _*The math with all the others with EV's And IV's*_, but now, it looks like a 3 year old would play! They should bring it back to pokemon red and blue! Like the Pokemon Froakie, That's Really Creative... NOT! Nintendo could do wayyyy better!


 
Is it stated that they took out the IV/EV training? NOPE.


----------



## Tekken179 (Jan 8, 2013)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Tekken179 (Jan 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> Is it stated that they took out the IV/EV training? NOPE.


 
Lmao exactly this, OP are you drunk or just a retard? Seriously...

EDIT: Complains about it looking like a kids game, is only 14 himself. LOL


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Well, The math with all the others with EV's And IV's, but now, it looks like a 3 year old would play! They should bring it back to pokemon red and blue! Like the Pokemon Froakie, That's Really Creative... NOT! Nintendo could do wayyyy better!


 
They're just hidden variables that people who enjoy ruining how the game is meant to be played discovered in an attempt to think Pokemon could be "competitive" or has "legitimate tournament play".


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> They're making it look like it's a kids game! What's up with that?!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I know this was a stupid post! I'm sorry, but Pokemon has been a favorite game series since I was little, and I was so used to Red and Blue, and now _*it's all changing*_!


 
I guess the series is, ahem...Evolving.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 8, 2013)

Pokemon is made for kids, played by teens/adults
Call of Duty is made for teens/adults played by kids..


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

This is going to be better than TWENTY iOS port rage.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Pokemon is made for kids, played by teens/adults
> Call of Duty is made for teens/adults played by kids..


 
I think it's funny people think that the Pokemon fanbase is mature.

There's still a pretty large appeal to kids there.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

I might as well and Delete this... I didn't mean for people to get so hyped up about this... It was a my mistake! an Immature one!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think it's funny people think that the Pokemon fanbase is mature.
> 
> There's still a pretty large appeal to kids there.


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Pokemon is made for kids, played by teens/adults
> Call of Duty is made for teens/adults played by kids..


 
And both are essentially the same game released over and over again...





Actually, I think I'm being harsh to CoD there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> image


 
Yeah, I saw that image on Reddit a few days ago.

I still thought it was just stupid and it's also on r/gaming which is full of the dumbest little shits on the internet next to r/atheism.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> ...At least they're not marketing to the older demographic.


They do market it to the older demographic too, Masada told us to tell our friends, family and colleague at the office about the announcement after all. It's a game for anyone, accessible but deep if you want it to be.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 8, 2013)

I personally play Pokemon for nostalgia sake, I'm 21. None of my younger siblings,cousins or relatives play Pokemon, they actually refer it to an easy kids game. Most 10 year olds would rather spine-rip someone in Mortal Kombat than catch a weedle


----------



## PyroSpark (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah, I saw that image on Reddit a few days ago.
> 
> I still thought it was just stupid and it's also on r/gaming which is full of the dumbest little shits on the internet next to r/atheism.


 
dat rage. Picture is hilarious and true. Mostly true, anyway. Since pokemon's target audience is kinda half and half.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> I personally play Pokemon for nostalgia sake, I'm 21. None of my younger siblings,cousins or relatives play Pokemon, they actually refer it to an easy kids game. Most 10 year olds would rather spine-rip someone in Mortal Kombat than catch a weedle


Exactly! Play it for the greatness of what it is!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

PyroSpark said:


> dat rage. Picture is hilarious and true. Mostly true, anyway. Since pokemon's target audience is kinda half and half.


 
As is Call of Duty's.

Also I only rage at r/gaming because it's just terrible. It's everything that's wrong with gamers as a whole.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah, I saw that image on Reddit a few days ago.
> 
> I still thought it was just stupid and it's also on r/gaming which is full of the dumbest little shits on the internet next to r/atheism.


 
Yeah, I've seen some sub reddits that make 4chan look like the crowning jewel of the internet.


----------



## DroRox (Jan 8, 2013)

I just have one complaint: the new Pokemon. :/ Everything else looks so artsy, different, and more developed.
But the Pokemon shown... The art style is really different and chibi-ish or I don't know how to describe it... Meshed with the old Pokemon it looks strange.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As is Call of Duty's.
> 
> Also I only rage at r/gaming because it's just terrible. It's everything that's wrong with gamers as a whole.


 
It just seems to be a bunch of gamers talking about games they like, at least to me. But to each his own.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2013)

Pokemon has appeal to both kids and adults. Nothing wrong with either age group playing it.



Guild McCommunist said:


> They're just hidden variables that people who enjoy ruining how the game is meant to be played discovered in an attempt to think Pokemon could be "competitive" or has "legitimate tournament play".


Well aren't you arrogant. First you dismiss the Smash Bros (Melee) competitive scene and now Pokemon.

Quit crying.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

PyroSpark said:


> It just seems to be a bunch of gamers talking about games they like, at least to me. But to each his own.


 
Basically it's broken down like this:

LOOK AT THIS NOSTALGIA posts. Most of the "Anyone remembers THIS GEM????" shit or "This was my childhood" shit. Just obnoxious, no one played your shit games.
The Flavor of the Week Karma Train. Basically whatever game was recently popular people just milk karma from it. Most recently it was Far Cry 3.
Le memes with le video games. Just shit memes cropped badly into a video game context. Mostly the "Good Guy X" or "Scumbag Y" posts. Not funny.
People with no life making boring fanart or people with no life stealing other people's fan art and posting it for karma.
In video form:





soulx said:


> Well aren't you arrogant. First you dismiss the Smash Bros (Melee) competitive scene and now Pokemon.
> 
> Quit crying.


 
Oh god you actually think Pokemon has a legit competitive scene.

Oh god.

oh god


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 8, 2013)

Catching a weedle sounds like some sort of STD, or maybe a sex act in general.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2013)

PyroSpark said:


> It just seems to be a bunch of gamers talking about games they like, at least to me. But to each his own.


 
Unfortunately, no. The problem is, with Reddit's voting system and the huge amount of members, it devolves into an endless circlejerk. Most of the posts end up as "Does anyone remember *popular title from the last ten years*?" "Look what I found in my basement?" "Down with EA/Ubisoft/Unpopular publisher of the moment/etc." "Hey, let's enjoy the humor in this game by rehashing the jokes endlessly!" etc.

It's for comedy, sure, but this video captures it all pretty well:


EDIT: And looks like Guild beat me to it. Huh.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Exactly! Play it for the greatness of what it is!


actually, i play because of the soundtrack...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> actually, i play because of the soundtrack...


 
I found this funny and I don't know why.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> actually, i play because of the soundtrack...


Pokemon Emerald all the way!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

Please stop posting soulx before you have this thread pre-maturely closed.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Basically it's broken down like this:
> 
> LOOK AT THIS NOSTALGIA posts. Most of the "Anyone remembers THIS GEM????" shit or "This was my childhood" shit. Just obnoxious, no one played your shit games.
> The Flavor of the Week Karma Train. Basically whatever game was recently popular people just milk karma from it. Most recently it was Far Cry 3.
> ...



Of course, there are millions of competitive players across the world and online sites. There's also pokemon online.
Gamefreak director said himself the IV and EV system is for the more mature fans to discover themselves.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Of course, there are millions of competitive players across the world and online sites. There's also pokemon online.
> Gamefreak director said himself the IV and EV system is for the more mature fans to discover themselves.


 
The IV and EV system were to make no two Pokemon the same, not a hidden system that was meant to be broken in order to create specific Pokemon builds.

There's like literally no skill in Pokemon, you just spend mindless hours grinding up to whatever build is good and then play it. It doesn't take speed and reflexes like a fighter or precision and strategy like a MOBA, it's literally just swapping in and out and mostly it's just luck of the match up.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> actually, i play because of the soundtrack...




Pokemon music really is great.

@heartgold Just don't bother with Guild. He's too pretentious to believe that someone could, shock and awe, enjoy playing Pokemon competitively.


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The IV and EV system were to make no two Pokemon the same, not a hidden system that was meant to be broken in order to create specific Pokemon builds.
> 
> There's like literally no skill in Pokemon, you just spend mindless hours grinding up to whatever build is good and then play it. It doesn't take speed and reflexes like a fighter or precision and strategy like a MOBA, it's literally just swapping in and out and mostly it's just luck of the match up.


In that case try Pokemon Online. It's Pokemon, but you can create any team you like, so no grinding involved. It basically turns into a turn-based strategy game if you do that, and if you don't know what you are doing you WILL lose. It's not about reflexes and stuff, but more anticipation.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> actually, i play because of the soundtrack...


 
Couldn't you just buy/download the OST instead of wasting your time playing the game?


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Couldn't you just buy/download the OST instead was wasting your time playing the game?


Game music that's not actually ingame usually lacks some sort of impact (for me, at least). Like epic battle music is better if there's actually an epic battle going on.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 8, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Please stop posting soulx before you have this thread pre-maturely closed.


soulx isn't the one posting meaningless bashing and going off-topic itt.
And yet he always get the blame lol.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Arras said:


> In that case try Pokemon Online. It's Pokemon, but you can create any team you like, so no grinding involved. It basically turns into a turn-based strategy game if you do that, and if you don't know what you are doing you WILL lose. It's not about reflexes and stuff, but more anticipation.


 
But like anyone can read a guide and get down how to win easily. It's not like a fighter or MOBA which takes hours of time to fine tune your skills as a player.

Like yeah, you can play Pokemon against each other for fun, but to say it's a competitive tournament-quality game is stretching it.



Eerpow said:


> soulx isn't the one posting meaningless bashing and going off-topic itt.
> And yet he always get the blame lol.


 
Yes of course he's a scapegoat martyr Jesus Christ incarnate.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Couldn't you just buy/download the OST instead was wasting your time playing the game?


nah, i have much time to spend, and i was kidding, but the music is good.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The IV and EV system were to make no two Pokemon the same, not a hidden system that was meant to be broken in order to create specific Pokemon builds.
> 
> There's like literally no skill in Pokemon, you just spend mindless hours grinding up to whatever build is good and then play it. It doesn't take speed and reflexes like a fighter or precision and strategy like a MOBA, it's literally just swapping in and out and mostly it's just luck of the match up.


Its called team building.  Noobs will obviously get crushed. Lol

Iv and EV system makes it more complex and fun in competitive battling said by the game creators. They know the fans know it exists and even helped them by using berrries to gain good EV's and rid of EV's in stats.


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But like anyone can read a guide and get down how to win easily. It's not like a fighter or MOBA which takes hours of time to fine tune your skills as a player.
> 
> Like yeah, you can play Pokemon against each other for fun, but to say it's a competitive tournament-quality game is stretching it.


It will take hours before you can look at the poke's on the opponent's team figure out the most likely movesets and items and come up with couters based on that. Just randomly swapping in Pokes and using powerful attacks most likely will cause you to lose against pretty much anyone who knows what he's doing. Besides, anyone can read said guides, so it's likely people will see your attacks coming from a mile away if you try doing that. Still, it's not meant for tournament play or anything if you ask me, but it shouldn't be dismissed like "follow guide = win".


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 8, 2013)

Main problem is they jumped to the 3DS WAY too early.

I WANT MY DAMN R/S REMAKES!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> soulx isn't the one posting meaningless bashing and going off-topic itt.
> And yet he always get the blame lol.


looool don capello and the gang could never see their own errors. Its easier to shove it onto someone else.

And looool the OST's for all pokemon games are easily on youtube, but sometimes you just need the real thing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Its called team building. Noobs will obviously get crushed. Lol
> 
> Iv and EV system makes it more complex and fun in competitive battling said by the game creators. They know the fans know it exists and even helped them by using berrries to gain good EV's and rid of EV's in stats.


 
Weren't these same "game creators" the ones who said it was designed to make each Pokemon unique? Also if IVs/EVs were an intentional part of the game, you'd think they, I dunno, actually show your Pokemon's EVs/IVs in the game. But that'd make sense.

So it's either Nintendo bullshitting off what was essentially a part of the game broken by its players or a horribly implemented system that requires specific grinding to hone hidden stats.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Main problem is they jumped to the 3DS WAY too early.
> 
> I WANT MY DAMN R/S REMAKES!


That's also another thing I was trying to mean, but people took it the wrong way, but I guess that was my fault! D:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> soulx isn't the one posting meaningless bashing and going off-topic itt.
> And yet he always get the blame lol.


 
Everyone knows Soulx and Guild can't be in the same thread for too long. We've all seen the footage.  By themselves they're fine but the two of them together is like mixing Baking Soda and Vinegar.


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Main problem is they jumped to the 3DS WAY too early.
> 
> I WANT MY DAMN R/S REMAKES!


It has been out for almost 2 years now. How is that WAY TOO EARLY?


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

Arras said:


> It has been out for almost 2 years now. How is that WAY TOO EARLY?


2 years isn't much for a Pokemon generation. Gen 4 lasted 4/5 years.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Guys, I'm currently writing a petition to Nintendo for them to release Pokemon X and Y on the GBA. It's too early for Pokemon to be moving to another console!

Sign below the part where it says "YOU'RE RUINING MY CHILDHOOD NINTENDO".


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Guys, I'm currently writing a petition to Nintendo for them to release Pokemon X and Y on the GBA. It's too early for Pokemon to be moving to another console!
> 
> Sign below the part where it says "YOU'RE RUINING MY CHILDHOOD NINTENDO".


GBA? What's wrong with you! It needs to be on the GBC!


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Guys, You're taking this too seriously! :/


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> 2 years isn't much for a Pokemon generation. Gen 4 lasted 4/5 years.


Maybe so, but the console itself is outdated by now. They pretty much had to create a new engine because developing a new DS game now would be plain dumb. And if they're creating a new engine anyway, might as well kick it off with a brand new game.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Hey Guys, You're taking this too seriously! :/


this is GBAtemp, they dont know how to have a friendly discussion when it comes to videogames.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> this is GBAtemp, they dont know how to have a friendly discussion when it comes to videogames.


Now I feel bad about all of this that I started! o.o


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Now I feel bad about all of this that I started! o.o


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Now I feel bad about all of this that I started! o.o


Don't feel bad,
Its not your fault that people lack social skills.
Don't take responsibility for other people.
Just watch yourself looooool


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


Bwahahaha!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Main problem is they jumped to the 3DS WAY too early.
> 
> I WANT MY DAMN R/S REMAKES!


Because we can't get them on the 3ds?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Troll harder


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

This is in the EoF now?

Let's paint this thread red.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

I find it funny that a 14 year old would complain about pokemon changing.

I was actually there in the Red and Blue days, I saw what they were like back when they were brand new! Red and Blue was decent, but were actually a broken mess! Gold and Silver were better.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I find it funny that a 14 year old would complain about pokemon changing.
> 
> I was actually there in the Red and Blue days, I saw what they were like back when they were brand new! Red and Blue was decent, but were actually a broken mess! Gold and Silver were better.


 
Kids these days, they don't know. They missed out.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

Crystal was and still is the best entry in the series. I'm actually kinda sad I sold my copy.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Kids these days, they don't know. They missed out.


They didn't see the raise of Pokemon!
Back when I was a kid, we didn't have Internet to look up EV's and IV's and all the shit! We just a gamboy and our pokemon games! We traded with a trading cord!


Missingno. will raise again!


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> They didn't see the raise of Pokemon!
> Back when I was a kid, we didn't have Internet to look up EV's and IV's and all the shit! We just a gamboy and our pokemon games! We traded with a trading cord!
> 
> 
> Missingno. will raise again!


i still dont know what are those EV and IV things.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i still dont know what are those EV and IV things.


Oh, here's a helpful video on that then


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i still dont know what are those EV and IV things.


 
They're stupid hidden variables that determine your Pokemon's extra benefits in set fields (like HP, Attack, Defense, etc) that were intended to make each Pokemon different and unique but then Nintendo bullshitted and said it was to create a "competitive scene" once neckbeards learned how to break them, just like the "exploits" in Melee.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Missingno. will raise again!


I caught it

I regret nothing


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I caught it
> 
> I regret nothing


I trained mine! He had a name! It was wd34f3! That's a poetry, bitch!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i still dont know what are those EV and IV things.


IV's are stats of the pokemon.
EV's are hidden extra values that can boost certain stats. Every one pokemon can only have a total of 510 ev points.
IV's are generated within a pokemons minimum and maximum stat.
The pokemon competitive scene, which does exist and works very well, use and sometimes abuse the IV and EV system.
Through using the in-game drugs: calcium, iron etc or fighting against certain pokemon under certain conditions which can boost certain EV stats. 
If you wanna know more, pm me, this stuff is my field of knowledge


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I trained mine! He had a name! It was wd34f3! That's a poetry, bitch!


RIP Black-Ice's first pokemon blue save file.
The apocalypse came in the form of that cute little squiggle glitch.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> RIP Black-Ice's first pokemon blue save file.
> The apocalypse came in the form of that cute little squiggle glitch.


Actually Missingno. didn't break saves. Pokemon Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, and Crystal, all used back up battery save, which are all now expiring. Replacing the battery should fix it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Actually Missingno. didn't break saves. Pokemon Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, and Crystal, all used back up battery save, which are all now expiring. Replacing the battery should fix it.


Travel back in time and visit england to tell little Black-Ice what to do.
Before he erases his save file and cries


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Travel back in time and visit england to tell little Black-Ice what to do.
> Before he erases his save file and cries


Replacing the battery also deletes the saves anyways. If you still have the games, just buy some watch batteries and you should be good.

Actually most games with a back up battery save, should have their batteries replaced every couple of years. It's not that hard to do, there are videos online on how to do it.


Also to stay on topic for the EOF: I am Lucario.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Replacing the battery also deletes the saves anyways.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I find it funny that a 14 year old would complain about pokemon changing.
> 
> I was actually there in the Red and Blue days, I saw what they were like back when they were brand new! Red and Blue was decent, but were actually a broken mess! Gold and Silver were better.


I was around when 2nd gen came out!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> I was around when 2nd gen came out!


Big whoop, wanna cookie?


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Big whoop, wanna cookie?


You know, you don't have to think you're all that just cause you were born when the first gen came out, when did the 2nd gen come? Like 2 years later, what does it matter? I'll always like the the original pokemon games, even if I wasn't born then!



Edit: 2nd gen came two years later, just checked my Gold version


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> You know, you don't have to think you're all that just cause you were born when the first gen came out, when did the 2nd gen come? Like 2 years later, what does it matter? I'll always like the the original pokemon games, even if I wasn't born then!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 2nd gen came two years later, just checked my Gold version


I BEG YOU DON'T CRY! ;O;


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I BEG YOU DON'T CRY! ;O;


Look, you don't have to be a jerk about it! Why would I cry about something so Insignificant that it would matter!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Look, you don't have to be a jerk about it! Why would I cry about something so Insignificant that it would matter!


...dude this is the EoF, don't take it seriously. If this weren't the EoF, I would be a lot nicer and a lot more helpful.
Please don't take anything in the EoF seriously, you will be very disappointed if you did


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> ...dude this is the EoF, don't take it seriously. If this weren't the EoF, I would be a lot nicer and a lot more helpful.
> Please don't take anything in the EoF seriously, you will be very disappointed if you did.


I know! I was playing along with you!  I would never be so Immature to do something like that... Well, except post something like this! Which I didn't know would blow up like this!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> I know! I was playing along with you!  I would never be so Immature to do something like that... Well, except post something like this! Which I didn't know would blow up like this!


You know what, fuck your post and every post! Posts need a tone! Fuck the lack of tone!
I am burn this place down!
I am going to practice my stabbing arm in this thread!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> I was around when 2nd gen came out!


 
If by "around" you mean "was 2 years old at the time," then yeah, sure.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 9, 2013)

Froakie Forever ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Funny story: I went to look up a picture of Froakie. Google Images gave me this.






Kill me.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2013)

I am going to stab everything!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Funny story: I went to look up a picture of Froakie. Google Images gave me this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon Gone Wild?
Or the XXX version of Pokemon Snap?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Pokemon Gone Wild?


 
Catch them all, then - and throw them in the slammer for indecency.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If by "around" you mean "was 2 years old at the time," then yeah, sure.


Yupp, pretty much! I actually started playing games at 3!


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Froakie Forever ;O;


I just noticed in all the games, the Water starter was usually the best! Ex: Mudkip, Totodile, Squirtle, Oshawatt! I know I left out Piplup! That was the only water type that I wasn't a fan of!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 9, 2013)

This is by far one of the dumbest threads I've ever read.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 9, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> I just noticed in all the games, the Water starter was usually the best! Ex: Mudkip, Totodile, Squirtle, Oshawatt! I know I left out Piplup! That was the only water type that I wasn't a fan of!


Because water is the best type ever ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This is by far one of the dumbest threads I've ever read.


Would you like to hold my Glaceon? Maybe it will calm you down and the thread will suck less.

Or can I just stab someone? Been practicing my stabbing arm.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 9, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Would you like to hold my Glaceon? Maybe it will calm you down and the thread will suck less.
> 
> Or can I just stab someone? Been practicing my stabbing arm.


I don't think fapping counts as practicing stabbing, else I'd be a damn pro


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't think fapping counts as practicing stabbing, else I'd be a damn pro


I'd be the grandmaster


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh no, this got EOF'ed.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Chary said:


> Oh no, this got EOF'ed.


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Would you like to hold my Glaceon? Maybe it will calm you down and the thread will suck less.
> 
> Or can I just stab someone? Been practicing my stabbing arm.


Wouldn't holding a Glaceon be pretty damn cold?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Arras said:


> Wouldn't holding a Glaceon be pretty damn cold?


Yes, that's why it would calm you down. My logic is perfect.


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Yes, that's why it would calm you down. My logic is perfect.


I'm pretty sure people start shivering and stuff when they're cold and it's not exactly calming, but whatever. I have to say it's pretty cute though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

emigre said:


> And both are essentially the same game released over and over again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
At least people aren't able bitch over a headset/network like they do in Call of Duty.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Arras said:


> I'm pretty sure people start shivering and stuff when they're cold and it's not exactly calming, but whatever. I have to say it's pretty cute though.


Do you see just how adorable my avatar is?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 9, 2013)

Arras said:


> I'm pretty sure people start shivering and stuff when they're cold and it's not exactly calming, but whatever. I have to say it's pretty cute though.


Black-Ice embraces the cold. And loves all glaceons.
Glaceon is teh best eevee evolution


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Black-Ice embraces the cold. And loves all glaceons.
> Glaceon is teh best eevee evolution


Amen to that, the only Eevee evolutions I ever had are Glaceon and Espeon.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 9, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Because we can't get them on the 3ds?


Why would a Gen 5 game be 3DS-exclusive?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 10, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> At least people aren't able bitch over a headset/network like they do in Call of Duty.


Yes they can. I'm pretty sure that DS games included communications, at least in DSi Mode. Black and White even had a facecam.


mbcrazed said:


> They're making it look like it's a kids game! What's up with that?!








Comedy Gold right there.



mbcrazed said:


> Well, The math with all the others with EV's And IV's...


IV's and EV's are stupid. You cannot efficiently rise statistics that you cannot see, which is why most Pokemon "Hardcores" resort to using PokeSav to look those up, and Nintendo knows this. The statistics should be visible and there should be a clear system regarding how they increase or decrease via breeding.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 10, 2013)

I think the change to full-on 3D is an interesting decision.

X and Y were just announced two days ago, and we still have about 9 months left till October, so before we make solid judgments, we should wait till we have more info on the game...and even then, the only way to see if all of our judgments were right would be to play the game ourselves or watch a gameplay video.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 10, 2013)

Chary said:


> 2 years isn't much for a Pokemon generation. Gen 4 lasted 4/5 years.


And Gen I lasted 2 years. And Gen II lasted 3.
Gen III and Gen IV lasted 4-5 years each because they saw 3 releases instead of the two that Gen V had.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 10, 2013)

Pokemon: the shittiest, corniest series I have ever known.


----------



## Chary (Jan 10, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Pokemon: the shittiest, corniest series I have ever known.


And yet, it sells like hotcakes.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 10, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Pokemon: the shittiest, corniest series I have ever known.


Cool trolling bro.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 10, 2013)

Chary said:


> And yet, it sells like hotcakes.


It was obviously a joke though.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Pokemon: the shittiest, corniest series I have ever known.


 
Le sneaky face? Le reddit army has arrived!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 11, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Pokemon: the shittiest, corniest series I have ever known.


 
You suck at whoring for likes.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 11, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You suck at whoring for likes.


How the fuck did you come up with that? Likes are nothing bitch.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> How the fuck did you come up with that? Likes are nothing bitch.


 
Fact: you only get a valid opinion when you reach a certain number of likes or are considered one of the "Liked" community.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fact: you only get a valid opinion when you reach a certain number of likes or are considered one of the "Liked" community.


The only reason why i posted that was because if pokemon freaks would start flaming. I had no intention to get any likes or anything, and I don't give shyts about likes.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> The only reason why i posted that was because if pokemon freaks would start flaming. I had no intention to get any likes or anything, and I don't give shyts about likes.


 
yeah okay sure.

As a professional Likes whore, I can tell when someone is trying to encroach on my territory.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> yeah okay sure.
> 
> As a professional Likes whore, I can tell when someone is trying to encroach on my territory.


...


----------



## VMM (Jan 12, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Well, The math with all the others with EV's And IV's, but now, it looks like a 3 year old would play! They should bring it back to pokemon red and blue! Like the Pokemon Froakie, That's Really Creative... NOT! Nintendo could do wayyyy better!


 
It's because of that stupid mentality that they play safe.
Pokémon was always a kid's game.
It has an impressive metagame, but very few of the players know or care about that.

The franchise is finally evolving, deal with it.


----------

